# Xtrap Problem



## na7s (May 18, 2007)

I am having trouble playing a MMORPG called GRANADO ESPADA.. it uses an anticheat called XTRAP. it displays an error message: "Some functions provided by the operating system is not working properly". after the error message it turns to Blue screen with error : STOP : XDva004.sys. 

can anyone help me on this? thnks in advance


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

are your windows up to date?if not that may need a file that you dont have to work properly.


----------



## na7s (May 18, 2007)

i am using XP pro SP2.. i am updating it regularly :grin:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have a run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------

